# cigar smokers



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone smoke cigars?? i manage a cigar store and wondered how many members smoke cigars, and how often, i dont smoke often maybe twice a week.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Only when I play poker



:joke:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im smoke/drug free and only drink a 3 to 6 drinks every time i drink which is maybe once every 2 months. i dont have anything against people that do tho, its just not for me but i do love the smell of some of those cigars :smokin:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

big d your funny lol


byrd i feel ya about the smell haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only when someone gets married or has a kid. Macanudo (sp?) are good.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Only when someone gets married or has a kid. Macanudo (sp?) are good.


Macanudo is a good cigar, I like padron 1926 or the 1964


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont smoke or very rarely drink but man I love the smell of a good cigar. My dad lights them up and just sucks on them all day at work though. I made him a humidore in my shop class. Has some good cigars in it. I'd rather have a cigar smoker around me than a cig smoker. That stuff is nasty.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I do smoke cigs, but I love a good Ol Backwoods cigar when i'm riding or fishing. That way I dont smoke as much. Other than backwoods I like don diago's.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

kd5hqf said:


> I do smoke cigs, but I love a good Ol Backwoods cigar when i'm riding or fishing. That way I dont smoke as much. Other than backwoods I like don diago's.


 
ihavent smoked a backwood, i smoke black and milds when i ride sometimes


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

When drinkin', biking or playing ball. Part time smoker!

Don't buy expensive ones much, but would love to be able to afford to.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

does are the best time to smoke lol


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont smoke but I sure do like the way they smell when burning.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I love a good cigar, but working on quitting. Still wouldn't push away a good cigar tho haha. I've had a few really good ones and a few nasty ones. Had a few Helix's this summer, enjoyed them


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I love a good cigar, but working on quitting. Still wouldn't push away a good cigar tho haha. I've had a few really good ones and a few nasty ones. Had a few Helix's this summer, enjoyed them


 

never heard of helix, are they a mild cigar or a full bodied?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been known to smoke, drink, play with matches, and run with scissors ....been a couple years since I've had a cigar, might have to pick one up soon.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i like a good cigar every now and then i usually smoke acid blondies my buddy got me on those


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

if I'm in key west, they roll them for you fresh.... Cuban, or as close as I wanna get...LOL. There is also a place close by in Vero Beach that hand makes em. beats the leaves, sprays them and roles them up tight. Don't get me wrong I have had Ah Fuentes and a good R&J. but these are my favorite.., I don't make it a habit, but do enjoy a good cigar.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

has anyone ever tried a marsh whelin est in 1840, now the label only shows marsh, they are hard to find, i got turned on to them through my cuz who smoked them during civil war renacting,


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

speedman said:


> never heard of helix, are they a mild cigar or a full bodied?


They are a mild cigar, come in a silver and blue tube usually, not too bad of a smoke


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i like a good cigar every now and then ,a older guy who plays poker with us on tuesdays brings everybody a different kind of cigar to try each time, he has to be very rich lol


----------

